# Aristocraft is doing all 20 Norfolk Southern Heritage paint schemes?



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

So I read on the internet. I'm a huge NS fan. I'm tempted to spend large amounts of money


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Norfolk Southern Heritage


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect that there will be those who say...."BUT THEY"RE NOT DASH 9s" That is true. Some are GE ES44AC that is roughly similar to Dash 9. And some Are EMD SD70ACe. I don't believe either of those models are sold in G gauge. Aristocraft is really going out painting all 20. Can't wait for somebody to duplicate that Spencer shot in their back yard. Scott mentioned limited production in his announcement. Will they make the same number of each? I would certainly think there will be some unequal demand. PRR will probably outsell Interstate. 


This will be a real test for me. The Elm Creek RR has zero "need" for a Dash 9. I personally have little interest in them, although I see quite a few closely related locomotives on the CSX 150 yards away. But I can't help but like that Virginian Dash 9 and then there's Southern, EL and on and on. I'm sure Aristo knows that there are guys like me out there just because we like them and that can boost sales just a little with relatively little investment. It should be fun. Looking forward to lots of pictures of different NS Heritage Units.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I know the model is not new, but new paint is something nice to see. 
Too bad it's modern, I know most NG guys will not buy them nor will I. In fact I'm going to sell my 2 new NS Dash 9s because I just don't have the space to keep them and the grand kids have lost intrest in trains now. Most of my modern stuff is sold or will be sold. I too have lost intrest in the modern stuff, yet I will keep the older NS stuff to repaint and kitbash. I will keep the 2 high hood SD-45s in NS, just because I see the transfer here run with older cars from time to time. I will tuck them away just in case the grand kids want to run trains. My heart remains with the pre 1970 stuff and I have lots of it too. Trains are trains, I guess it's how old you are that usually marks what you model. I hate it when I see trains without a caboose - remember, that was someone's job they took away. Well off track, so just wanted to say nice, but I don't want them. Now if Aristo would do another run of SD-45s in fallen flags, they'd sell alot more of them I bet. 

My two cents - 
Rocky


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, 
How about some BNSF heritage? Bet that would interest you.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*It was kind of nice to see NS do that set of heritage locos, kind of a challenge to the remaining *
*3** of the big 4... **Wonder which one will pick up the gauntlet and run with it first ??? Have to *
*commend Scott Polk for **his effort as well... Paul R...
*


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

U.P. has aleady done some. I think USA has done all of them using their SD70.

http://www.trainweb.org/richard/UPH...Shoot.html


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess they all do look mostly the same but I REALLY like the modern stuff and this is way cool.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Paul, it might sound strange, but IF BNSF, then Aristo did a dash 9 in GN paint, I would buy one. As far as I know. BNSF has done some centerflow hoppers in GN and other fallen flags. But they are ugly gray looking things with only a modified herald of GN, no lettering and BNSF reporting marks - wrong, wrong, wrong







Now if they relettered some of those "Goat boats" with a GN herald, they would look better as a heritage unit.

Rocky


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

So anyone know when we can start placing orders?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt they have a pre order from AC might with a dealer tho. I like the modern locos but I'm not a big fan of NS but I did buy two o the high nose units just in case I decide to repaint o my road name. We will wait to see if they bring out the high hood kits first as they say they would do. Later RJD


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I heard they will be out for the 2013 holiday season.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

According to Scott Polk, they are hoping for the 2013 Holiday Season (U-Pick-a-date) and will post more info as it becomes available at aristocraft.com (U-add w's). 
Semi vague about pricing hoping to keep it down due to 'limited run' status and regional (my feeling). 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it would be nice to have a Stencil Kit so you could Paint your existing stock the colors of your choice 



JJ


----------

